# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Բարեգործական ձեռնարկ - անհրաժեշտ է ձեր օգնությունը

## armeninio

Բարև բոլորին, բարեգործական նախաձեռնությամբ եմ հանդես գալիս, բոլորի աջակցության կարիքն ունեմ: Ներքևում տեղադրված հղումով կարող եք ծանոթանալ մանրամասներին Keepod - ի մասին: Հակիրճ ներկայացնեմ միտքը. սարքը իրենից ներկայացնում է usb, որը պարունակում է օպերացիոն համակարգ, որ կարող է օգտագործվել ցանկացած համակարգչի հետ ու պահպանում է օգտագործողի բոլոր տվյալները usb-ի ոչ թե համակարգչի մեջ: Սարքը տրվում է համայնքի անդամներին, որոնք դրա կարիքն ունեն ու նրանք կարող են համատեղ օգտագործել սակավաթիվ համակարգիչները առանց կորցնելու իրենց ինֆորմացիան: Սա անգնահատելի միջոց է քաղաքի ու գյուղերի մեր երեխաներին ինքինակրթվեկու հնարավորություն տալ և ոչ միայն: (մանրամասների համար տեսեք խնդրեմ հղումը) Ներկայումս ծրագիրն իրականացվում է Նաիրոբիում ու ես իմ 1$ դոլար ներդրումն արեցի ու մեկնաբանեցի, որ լավ կլիներ Keepod-ը տեսնել Հայաստանում: Ի զարմանս ինձ նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամներից մեկը կապվեց ինձ հետ էլ փոստով, հետո skype-ով և խնդրեց նկարագրել ներկա իրավիճակը Հայաստանում: Իմ համառոտ նկարագրումից հետո հայտնեց, որ երկու գլխավոր պայմանների բավարարման դեպքում պատրաստ են համագործակցել Հայաստանում գործող անհատների ու կազմակերպությունների հետ՝ ծրագիրն իրագործելու համար: 1. պետք է տեղում լինի խումբ, որը կդիմավորի ծրագրի հեղինակներին և կօժանդակի կազմակերչական աշխատանքներին: 2. ցանկալի է, որ գտնվի կազմակերպություն, որ կհամաձայնի ֆինանսավորել ձեռնարկը: 
Եթե դուք կամ ձեր ծանոթներից ոմանք հետաքրքրված են աջակցել ծրագրի 1. կամ 2. պայմանները բավարարելուն, կապվեք ինձ հետ խնդրեմ: 
Նախաձեռնող խմբի անդամը(Philipp) պատրաստակամություն հայտնեց skype-ով քննարկել մանրամասները: Ես նույնպես պատրաստ եմ պատասխանել ձեր հարցերին: Եթե ձևավորվի գործող խումբ, կարող ենք վիդեո հանդիպումներ ունենալ:
Ներկայացնեմ որոշ մանրամասներ, որպեսզի պատկերացնեք ծրագրի ողջ հնարավոր դրական ազդեցությունը: Աշխատանքների մեխանիզմը հետևյալն է. Հայաստան բերել անհրաժեշտ քանակությամբ Keepod-ներ նաև որոշ քանակի համակարգիչներ: Համակարգիչները օգտագործված են, բայց թարմ տեսքի բերված, հատը 50$ գնով: Եթե կգտնվեն մարդիկ որ պատրաստ կլինեն ծրագրին նվիրել հին համակարգիչներ, ապա դա էլ ավելի կհեշտացնի աշխատանքները: Երկրորդ, և ըստ իս, կարևորագույն փուլը համայնքներում կենտրոնի ստեղծումն է, որտեղ կամավորները պատրաստ են անցկացնել դասընթացներ ու պատրաստել անհրաժեշտ մասնագետներ, որոնք իրենք հետագայում կդառնան ուսուցիչներ համայնքի անդամների համար: Այսպիսով համայնքի թե երիտասարդ և թե տարեց անդամների համար կստեղծվի մի միջավայր սովորելու, աշխարհի հետ շփվելու, ինքնակրթվելու և օգնություն ստանալու համար: Կազմակերպիչ-կամավորները պատրաստ են իրենց էնէրգիան ու ժամանակը ներդնել համայնքներում կենտրոններ հիմնելու ու մասնագետներ պատրաստելու գործում, որից հետո կենտրոնը կարող է ինքնուրույն գործել ու որակապես բարձրացնել համայնքային կյանքի մակարդակը: Կամավորները մասնակցում են նաև կենտրոնի շինարարության գործում, ինչպես կարող եք տեսնել Նաիրոբիի օրինակում: Ամփոփեմ խոսքս հետևյալով. եթե օտարերկրացիները, որոնք հազիվ գիտեն Հայաստանի տեղը, պատրաստ են իրենց ջանքերը ներդնել անբարենպաստ պայմաններում ապրող մեր հայրենակիցներին օգնելու հարցում, ապա ինչքա՜ն առավել խանդավառությամբ մենք պետք է մեր մասնակցությունն ունենանք?
Կսպասեմ ձեր արձագանքներին
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ke...nite/x/6210515

----------

Freeman (03.02.2014), John (03.02.2014)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Սենց գրածդ որ կարդում եմ, շատ լավ բան ա թվում։ Բայց իրականում իրանք ընդամենը ստեղծում եմ լինուսքի հիման վրա USB-ից միացող ու աշխատող օպերացիոն համակարգ։ Այսինքն կոմպ ունենալու կամ գոնե սովորելու համար անհրաժեշտ ամենակարևոր բանը՝ կոմպը, դրա մեջ չի մտնում։

Ես էդ «բարեգործոությունը» պատրաստ եմ անհամեմատ ավելի հարմար գներով անել։
Այսինքն ես կարամ վերցնեմ աշխատող XP-ն, USBOOT ծրագրով դա տեղափոխեմ USB ֆլեշի վրա ու ստանամ նույն բանը, էն առավելությամբ, որ սովորողը կսովորի ոչ թե ինչ որ լինուքս, այլ windows XP:
Իսկ թե էդ սովորողը որտեղից պետք ա ճարի կոմպ, որին կկարանա կպցնի Ֆլեշը, «история умалчивает»:

Կարճ ասած, էս կինդերի ձվիկ ա՝ մեծ շոկոլադի փոխարեն ստանում ես շոկոլադի բարակ շերտ ու անհամ պլաստմասս։

----------

Freeman (03.02.2014)

----------


## armeninio

Հարգելի մասնակից, շնորհակալ եմ մեկնաբանությանդ համար: Նախ նշեմ, որ ես իմ գրառման մեջ *արդեն նշել էի*, որ կամավորների խումբը կարող է գնել և Հայաստան բերել օգտագործված ու թարմ տեսքի բերված դյուրակիր համակարգիչներ՝ 50$-ի սահմաններում: Երկրորդ, *ես գրել էի*, որ ծրագրի իրականացնողները շնորհակալ կլինեն բոլոր այն մարդկանց կամ կազմակերպություններին, որոնք կցանկանան նվիրաբերել հին, չօգտագործվող կամ նորով փոխարինված համակրգիչներ: Երրորդ, ինչ վերաբերվում է USBOOT ծրագրին ու windows xp-ին ասեմ, որ
windows xp-ն չի կարող աշխատել առանց կոշտ սկավառակի(hard drive), իսկ լինուքսը կարող էKeepod համակարգը արդեն 3-4 տարի փորձարկվել է B2B ոլորտում ու հաստատել է իր կայունությունըwindows xp-ն լիցենզիոն ՕՀ է և անօրինական է առանց վճարելու տարածելը, իսկ լինուքսն անվճար էԴատելով Ձեր "ինչ-որ լինուքս" բառակապակցությունից կարելի է եզրակացնել, որ դուք լավ ծանոթ չեք լինուքսին
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Աթեիստ

Պատասխանեմ մի քանի կետերին:
1. Արդեն պարզ ա, որ Հայաստանի մաքսայինի հետ լավ ծանոթ չես, որովհետև էդ 50$-անոց օգտագործած նոթբուքի համար կարող ա ուզեն 150$, որտև օրինակ իրանց ցուցակներում էր մոդելի նորի գինն ա գրված:
2. Տուր ինձ ֆլեշ, և ես քեզ տամ դրա վրա հանգիստ աշխատող ոչ live CD, լիարժեք windows xp, տեղադրված ms office-ով հակավիրուսով ու ցանկացած այլ ծրագրով:
3. Ոչ կորպորատիվ օգտագործման դեպքում Հայաստանում դեռ երկար կարողանանք օգտագործել ապօրինի windows.
4. Նույնիսկ իրենց կայքում կոնկրետ գրված չէր լինուքսի տեսակը, նշված էին և ուբունտու, և մինտ և այլ տեսակներ:
Դատելով գրածս 2-րդ կետից, այնքան էլ ծանոթ չեք windows-ին: :-)

----------


## armeninio

Ու ամենակարևորը ոչ թե usb-ն է կամ համակարգիչը, այլ գաղափարը, տալ մարդկանց գործիք, որը նրանք կարող են հետագայում ինքնուրույն օգտագործել իրենց ինքնազարգացման ու առօրյա խնդիրները լուծելու համար: Կարևորը միջավայր ստեղծելն է, հեռավոր վայրերում բնակվողներին աշխարհի հետ կապելն է: Այստեղ կարևորությունը օպերացիոն համակարգի ընտրության մեջ չէ

----------


## armeninio

Բոլորից շատ շնորհակալ կլինեի, եթե ինձ ուղղեիք ինչ-որ տեղ, լինի դա կայք կամ էլ. հասցե կամ ինչ-որ այլ ռեսուրս, որտեղ մարդկանց կարող է հետաքրքրել համագործակցել այս ձեռնարկի շրջանակներում:
Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Աթեիստ

Եղբայր, ես շատ բարձր գնահատում քո օգնելու ցանկությունը, բայց ասեմ, որ էսօր Հայաստանում խնդիրը հենց համակարգիչ ճարելն ա, ոչ թե ՕՀ։
Դրա համար կոնկրետ էս ծրագիրը ոչինչ չի տա։

1. հին համակարգիչները, որոնք մարդկին *կարող* ա նվիրաբերեն էնքան հին են լինելու, որ USB-ից Boot էլ չեն լինի
2. Ստեղ նորով փոխարինված համակարգիչները ոչ թե նվիրում են, այլ վաճառում։

Այսինքն, եթե ուզում ես օգնես, օգնիր ճարել հենց համակարգիչ, իսկ դրա վրա արդեն կարելի ա դնել ցանկացած ՕՀ (ինչ արել, չի արել, HDD ա՞ արել), իսկ համակարգիչ չունեցողն էլ թող ոչ թե ՕՀ-ը գրպանի ֆլեշի վրա պահի, այն միայն իրա անձնական ինֆորմացիան։
Օրինակ՝ նույնիսկ շատ հին, 128մբ ռամով համակարգչի վրա (որը նոր իմացել ա ինչ ա USB-ն) կարելի ա դնել Puppy, որը մի քանի անգամ ավելի արագ ու թեթև կաշխատի, քան թե առաջարկածդ ծրագրով ստեղված ՕՀ-ը՝ «որը սատարում է նույնիս UEFI»։ UEFI-ով կոմպը ո՞վ կնվիրի։

էլ չեմ խոսում, որ վիդեոյում հա նշվում ա մարդկանց շփման հնարավորություն տալը, բայց մարդիկ երևի չեն պատկերացնում, որ շատ տեղերում 3G չկա, 2G-ն էլ 0.5G ա ։)

----------

Chuk (04.02.2014)

----------


## armeninio

Շնորհակալ եմ եղբայր, քո մտքերի և ժամանակի համար: Եթե մենք ֆինանսավորում գտնենք ու ձեռք բերենք համակարգիչներ, կհամաձայնես, արդյո՜ք, որպես կամավոր մասնակցել աշխատանքներին?
Մեկ անգամ ևս շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## Աթեիստ

Հաշվի առնելով արդեն 3 երեխաների առկայությունն իմ կյանքում, դժվար թե ժամանակ ունենամ, ես կարամ փորձեմ Ֆբ-ով տարածել։ Կարծում եմ օգնել ցանկացողներ կգտնվեն։ Կարևորը, որ գաղափարն ավելի իրատեսական լինի։

----------


## armeninio

Շատ զգացված կլինեի եթե fb-ով տարածեիր, եղբայր: Հոդվածս շուտով մեծ քանակի դիտումներ ունեցող կայքում կհայտնվի ու հնարավոր է ֆինանսավորում ստանա ծրագիրը: Մեր հասարակությունն է շահելու այս ծրագրից և ցանկացած աջակցող մեծ օգնություն կունենա ծրագրին:
Ահա fb-ի էջը՝ https://www.facebook.com/keepodarmenia
ահա հոդվածը՝ անգլերենով. http://davit.make-sense.info/keepod-in-armenia/
Շնորհակալություն

----------

Աթեիստ (08.02.2014)

----------

